
0 to 60 in 30 days: My experience with the Dvorak Keyboard Layout - dlnb
http://www.dylanbarth.com/posts/dvorak/
======
WalterSear
So, it's miserable, steals weeks of productivity, and the author has no
evidence of anything but a detriment to his typing speed after hours and hours
of practice? :)

~~~
yoanon
Not the point of the post mate. Its an mid-way experience share, the author is
just sharing his approach to learning a new keyboard layout. Also his feedback
loop for learning something and constant maintenance of quantitative
comparison is pretty great.

